# World record endurance ride is on



## Gus69 (Jun 22, 2003)

Cycling's marathon man attempts 75,000 miles in a year - CNN.com

It will be some hard hard months, but I hope he breaks the record.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Guess you missed the earlier thread in General Cycling Discussions.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's the link to the Tommy Godwin record and stats, pictures, maps and such. The record he's chasing.

Tommy Godwin | Long Distance Legend


----------

